# Toro TimeCutter Z4235



## grivera (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm considering buying this Toro TimeCutter Z4235 from Mowersdirect.com. Its priced at $2,649.00 with free shipping and no tax. If I pay by check, they will cut another $50 off the price. The limited number of reviews on the site are positive. Does anyone have any experience with these?

74366 @ Mowers Direct - Your Online 74366 Superstore!


----------



## grivera (Feb 24, 2007)

...<bump>...


----------



## cmcgrady (Apr 18, 2010)

I just bought a z5035 yesterday. I love it! heard nothin but good things about this model, consumer reports likes it too. Toro has some great financing no too!! Good luck


----------



## vanagon12 (May 4, 2010)

I just bought one at Home Depot for $2599 and no interest financing for one year on the Home Depot credit card- I am going to use someone else's money for the next year and pay it off with tax refund next spring.

So far, I am really enjoying this mower! It takes a little while (a few hours of practice) to get proficient with controlling the tank-style handling. The fundamentals are easy, it's getting finesse handling down that takes a few hours practice. Once you do you are ripping around having a BLAST mowing!

The overall build quality of this machine looks VERY SOLID- rugged components BOLTED together. One potential flaw that I quickly discovered is the manual choke-- There is no clear "stop" to the fully closed (cold start) choke position. I pulled the choke lever right up and OUT of the housing! I took the choke housing apart and it looks like it's just VACUUM that holds it in!! Wow, not a good design. I anticipate that it will be a common point of failure. Otherwise, all is tight and works as expected.

The 22HP Kawasaki engine is surprisingly quiet and VERY smooth. It starts up easily and operates almost vibration free at all speeds. The controls (except for the aforementioned choke) are easy to operate and fully functional.

The cut is VERY clean. The only issue that I noticed, and I expected it, is that if I operate the mower at full speed (7mph) while cutting, it inevitably bounces over my not-so-flat lawn surface and produces a slightly uneven cut. This is NOT the mowers fault, I just know that I need to slow down on my bumpy lawn! When I do, the cut is very nice!

This thing makes mowing FUN! It's like a game! I have always, always HATED the chore of mowing. I previously mowed my 1 acre yard with a 19inch push mower for the front yard and an old Lawn General tractor for the back. Both parts were tedious and boring. Now, I am looking forward to cutting the lawn. Seriously, it's fun with this thing, it's a lawn TOY!

A cool thing about this mower is the sound that it makes when you engage the blade/pto-- it makes a a hydraulic swooshing sound that reminds me of modern rollercoasters when they take off. Very cool 

I definitely recommend considering the Z4235. And, if you have a Home Depot near you, consider the 12 months interest free financing! As I am doing, use someone else's money for the year then pay it off in 2011.


Cheers,
Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2010)

I am looking at getting a timecutter Z4238 how does the bagger work is it getting plugged up Or not filling the bags right in wet grass?


----------



## bigcitymike (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a Z4235 and for the most part like it. I feel the Kawasaki engine is more than adequate to do the job. 

My concerns are:

Rear tires, I find the skinny tires tend to tear up the grass

Flexing, I can feel the chassis flex (twist) as I mow my somewhat bumpy grass. It's to a point I can feel it in the seat. I don't have any experience on any other ZTR's, but is this a common experience? 

Is this anything to worry about?

Other then those items, for the price, it's a very nice ZTR. And so far, so good.


----------



## grivera (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The ZTR sounds like a nice mower. When I first posted, my Cub Cadet's frame had just broken and I thought I would have to buy a new mower. Cub Cadet wound up replacing the frame so I'll be keeping it for a while longer.


----------

